# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  GREQI-SERBI : Miqësia kriminele e dy shteteve

## fattlumi

Roli grek ne masakren e Srebrenices

nga Daniel Howden

Ne Athine nje prokuror ka filluar per hetimet paraprake qe do te venin drite mbi rolin e vullnetareve greke ne masakrimin e rreth 8000 muslimaneve,grave dhe femijeve te Bosnjes qe ne ate kohe ishte enklave nen UN ne vitin 1995.Ne dhjetevjetorin e kesaj masakre serbet e Bosnjes e pranojne se eshte bere kjo masaker,ndersa konfirmimi per involmimin grek ne te do te hidhte hije te keqe dhe turp mbi Athinen.

Greqia ishte pothuajse aleati me i madh i Serbise ne kohen e regjimit te Millosheviqit dhe pergjate shperberjes se ish Jugosllavise,mirepo prezenca e paramilitareve dhe vullnetareve grek duke luftuar perkrah ushtareve serb te Bosnjes nuk eshte hetuar ne teresi.
Roli i luajtur nga nga brigada e vullnetareve greke ne mizorite dhe masakrat ndaj popullates ne Srebrenice ishin shume te folura dhe te raportuara ne Greqi ne ate kohe.

Kater anetare te kesaj brigade kishin marre medalje te nderit nga ish lideri i serbeve te Bosnjes ,Radovan Karagjiqi,menjehere pas renjes se Srebrenices.

Ne nje raport te bere nga Qeveria Holandeze,ku forcat e tyre ishin ate kohe si paqeruajtes ne Srebrenice,ku keto forca ishin shume te kritikuara qe nuk arriten te mbrojne popullaten civile aty,dhe ky raport tregon se si kjo brigade greke menjehere kishin ngritur flamurin grek ne Srebrenice menjehere pas renjes se qytetit.

Gjithashtu eshte e dokumentuar ne nje video se si  grekeet ju dergojne armatim serbeve te Bosnjes ne kohen e sanksioneve.
Raporti poashtu detajizon komunikimin ne mes te kesaj brigade vullnetare me komandantin e serbeve te Bosnjes Ratko Mladiq,i cili ende kerkohet per krime lufte.Ky i`u kishte thene kesaj brigade qe ta ngrisin flamurin grek ne enklaven e Srebrenices.Ne nje telefonate qe eshte e incizuar degjohet Ratko Mladiq duke `i`u thene atyre vullnetareve qe ta incizojne me kamere ngritjen e flamurit aty per qellime propagandistike.

Raporti mund te jete diqka e rende per Greqine,qe si duket koheve te fundit eshte distancuar nga Millosheviqi pasi qe ate e kane derguar ne Hage.Greqia pothuajse ska bere asgje per zbardhur keto te dhena dhe mbeshtetjen e vullnetareve grek ne disa nga ekceset me te medhaja qe ndoshen ne lufterat e ish-Jugosllavise.Qeverija greke me heret i injoroi zerat per nje hetim rreth ketyre gjerave.
Ministri grek i drejtesise Anastasios Papaligouras i kishte thene parlamentit se ndoshta greket kane marre pjese ne keto masakra dhe luftime mirepo ata nuk ishin pjesetar te ndonje force te armatosur.

Nje artikull i asaj kohe ne te perditshmen greke Ethnos tregonte per "heroizmin" e vullnetareve grek ne Srebrenice ,bile duke inkurajuar edhe lexuesit entuziast qe te paraqiteshin per te shkuar ne keto luftime.



perktheu per F.SH.-----Fattlumi

----------


## fattlumi

Ndihma e grekeve dhene serbeve ne kohen e lufterave te territoret e ish-Jugosllavise.Kjo ndihme perfshine edhe mercenaret dhe vullnetaret grek te perfshire ne vrasjet dhe masakret e popujve joserb.


Interviste me Ingeborg Beugel

Gazetarja holandeze dhe autorja e disa filmave dokumentar per krimet ne Bosnje, flet per median boshnjake per rolin e turpshem te opinionit grek per krimet ne Bosnje. Autorja Beugel shpalos pervojen e vet me greket qe mohonin se jane krye krime ne Bosne dhe Srebrenice, flet per makinerine propagandistike greke qe i sherbente Milosevicit, etj.

Zoja Beugel, ju i keni mbete besnike Bosnes edhe mbas lufte. Ne vitin 2002 keni xhirue dokumentarin me titull 'Ne menyren greke, ku sjellni perkrahjen qe opinioni grek i ka dhane pa rezerve kriminelave te luftes si Ratko Mladic. Pse?

Isha e dashunueme ne nji grek qe ishte keshilltar i Melina Mercouri, asokohe ministre e kultures, e cila ne Holande nuk ishte e njoftun vetem si ish yll filmi, por edhe si luftare e madhe kunder diktatures greke. Shkova me intervistuar ne vitin 1983 dhe aty njoftova burrin tim tardhshem. Per nji cope kohe jetova me eliten politike greke dhe isha e impresionuar; njerezit rreth kryeministrit socialist grek Andreas Papandreu, si Melina dhe te tjeret, ishin shume intelegjent, plot entuziazem dhe idealizem, torientuar internacionalisht dhe ishin kozmopolitane ekstrem. Ishte kohe shprese e progresi mbas atyre viteve terri diktature dhe mbas qeverive egoiste te djathta. Jo vetem Papandreu krijoi nji hallakame te madhe kudo, por aty kah fundi i 80tave qeveria socialiste u tregua joefikase dhe e korruptuar si krejt tjerat, e mbi tanat, pash e kuptova qe populli grek injoronte krejt ato qe ndodhte neper vendet fqinje. Shtypi grek, me disa perjashtime te vogla, imitonte qorras propaganden luftenxitese te Milosevicit. Greket nuk kishin korrespondenta ne regjionet joserbe, ASNJI, po vetem ne Pale dhe Beograd. Greket refuzonin me lexua shtypin e huaj ose me u informue permes Interneti.Gjate debateve se cka po ndodh ne Serbi, Bosne, Kosove dhe Maqedoni une humba shume miq greke, sepse ata thjesht nuk besonin nate qe une deshmoja se kam pa me syte e mi duke udhetuar neper ish Jugosllavi dhe Shqipri. Ata gjithmone u ktheheshin ceshtjeve te pazgjidhuna dhe konflikteve nBallkan nga Mesjeta dhe refuzonin me kqyr te sotmen.

'Per gazetaret greke une isha - armike'

Njihere, aty ne vitin 1994, udhetova me nji grup zyrtaresh civil greke ne Banjaluka dhe Bihac. Grupi donte t`i dergoje ndihme
vllezerve te tyre ortodokse serb. Me ta ishin edhe nji grup i madh i gazetareve greke te gazetave me te mira.Une isha e vetmja e huaj. Vetura na conte neper fshatra e qytete prej ku ishin perzene me mijra muslimane, por ky grup donte te dije vetem per kishat ortodokse te shkaterruara. Ne nji qytet e gjeta piken e fundit te Kryqit te Kuq qe ofronte vetem miell per muslimanet e lodhun e turitur,diku me nji garazh... I solla koleget greke deri te ai vend. Pane ata njesoj cka kisha pare dhe digjuar edhe une: tregime per dhunime, per djegjen e shtepive dhe per pastrimin etnik qe i mbledhte edhe Kryqi i Kuq, ne anonimitet, sepse duhej te jete neutral. Rruges se kthimit pernjihere nautobus une isha "e injoruara", sepse koleget greke me shihnin si armike dhe flisnin per mundesine me m`debuar jashte autobusi dhe me mlene ne ndonje punkt te ushtareve te dehur serb. Me shpetuan dy kolege qe u angazhuan per mua. 
Kur u kthyem nGreqi, mora me pa se cka kishin botuar koleget e mi greke. Tregimet e tyre ishin krejt ndryshe nga tregimet e mia. Skena me Kryqin e Kuq sishte kurkund, skishin shkruar asgje per qytetin prej ku 20.000 muslimane ishin detyruar me ike, asgje per mizerite ndaj muslimaneve, por vetem per mundimet prekese te vllezerve serb. Isha e habitur. Si ka mundesi qe shtypi i nji vendi europian me qene aq i njeanshem? I thirra disa nga koleget e mi per me i pyet  pse? Pjesa ma e madhe e tyre me thane se po tkishin botuar ate qe kisha botuar une, kishin me i debu prej pune. 

Prej ketij momenti une mora shtysen me shkruar per qendrimin grek ndaj luftave ne ish Jugosllavi

Thika muslimane, Shqiprija e Madhe dhe solidariteti ortodoks

Natyrisht, gjate gjithe kohes kam ndigjue argumente greke per rreziqet e thikes muslimane' rreth Greqie  sepse Kosova mundet me ju bashku Shqiprise dhe me krijuar Shqiprine e Madhe, gje qe do ta sillte Greqine nsendwitch me anmikun e vjeter grek  Turqine.  Natyrisht qe ishte edhe argumenti grek per solidaritetin ortodoks dhe urrejtja e vjeter ndaj muslimaneve, aleateve te Turqise. Por une keto gjera kurre si kisha marre me seriozitet. Greket luftonin pa dashuri ortodoske me vllezerit e vet maqedon rreth emrit te Maqedonise. Ndjenjat greke kunder muslimaneve boshnjak dhe ndjesite probeogradase me shume dukeshin se ishin inspiruar nga antiamerikanizmi historik i grekeve. SHBA e kishin tradhtuar Greqine mbas Luftes se Dyte Botrore, i kishin ndihmuar luftes qytetare mes viteve 45-49 dhe kishin perkrahe turqit ne Qipro. Prandaj: nese amerikanet ishin me Bosnjen kunder Beogradit, greket atehere do ta benin te kunderten.

Nderkohe, nacionalizmi grek vetem sa rritej. Djali im gjashte vjec nji dite u kthye nga shkolle tri ore ma vone, i kishte faqet e skuqura. Kur e pyeta cka ka ba, ai me tha se kishte kaluar shume mire: mesuesit i kishin derguar deri te porta  na jetonim ne ishullin e vogel Hydra asokohe  ku ishin detyruar me demonstru. Ju kishin dhane disa parolla dhe u kishin thane te vertisnin:  'Europe, hiqi duart prej Maqedonie, Maqedonia eshte Greqia'. Djali im skishte ide se ku eshte e cka eshte Maqedonia, ishte shume i vogel. Kur shkova ne shkolle qe te ankohem shkaku i ketij indoktrinimi te femijve te pafajshem  me thane, nese nuk te pelqen arsimi grek, mundesh me u kthye nHolande prej kah ke ardhe. Kur mbas Srebrenices pashe se si shume greke mohojne ate qe kishte ndodh aty, ate pune edhe e bera. U ktheva nshpi, nHolande. Me dhimbje, sepse Greqine e kam dashte dhe e dua. Por nuk doja qe femijet e mi te rriten ne nje vend kaq te verbuar e kaq nacionalist 

Npushime me Milosevicin

Mandej ndodhi diqka qesharake dhe e pabesueshme. Ne veren e vitit 1998, isha ne pushime ne shtepine tone nishullin Hydra. Derisa isha nplazh, pashe nje helikopter mbi ishull. Ne qytet ma vone degjova tregimin se nje farmacist kishte shkuar me gruan e tij per te notuar ne gjirin  Molos, por nga uji u kishin dale njerez tarmatosur dhe i kishin perzene nga aty. Ishte nje atmosfere e cuditshme ne ishull qe smund ta kuptoja pse, por meqenese ishim npushime, e lash te me kajoj. 
Dy vjet me vone, ne vitin 2000, nje shoqe e imja ne ishull foli. Me tha: ka qene vera e fundit qe Milosevic ka veruar nishull.

Mandej e mora vesh se Milosevic dhe familja e tij i kkishin kaluar 4 jave si mysafire nishullin Molos ne vitin 1998. Milosevic dhe krejt familja e tij kishin ardhur te eskortuar nga policia serbe dhe greke ne fsheftesi te plote, dhe me garancionin e plote te presidentit grek.

Shume njerez kishin punuar per  familjen e Milosevicit gjate asaj kohe, por askush skishte bere ze e sna kishte treguar as mua e as miqve te mij gazetare. 
Krejt ishulli ishin perbetuar per mos me fole se ka qene Milosevic aty.

Une isha zhgenjyer thellesisht. Si kam mundur te huq kete rast si gazetare? Kisha vendos te beje dicka per kete pune, por koha kishte kaluar, vemendja e botes tashma ishte zhvendos n 9/11, nIrak e nAfganistan.

Se cka ka ndodh pernjimend ne ish Jugosllavi pak kujt me i interesonte.

Greqia e duerve te pergjakura

Kur, a po don ti, me therret Takis Michas. Papritmas. Si Zoti prej Makine. Ai ishte njeni prej gazetareve te guximshem grek qe kishte kurajon me ngrit zerin qe dallonte nga tjeret, gja qe kishte bere ate te kete jete te zorshme nAthine. 
Mtha se e ka shkruar nje liber: Aleanca profane  Greqia dhe Serbia gjate te nentedhjetave. Krejt cka doja une te them, ishte ne ate liber. Bile edhe me shume: ai kishte zbuluar se mercenare greke kane marre pjese ne masakren e Srebrenices. Ky ishte shansi im. Fillova te punoj per TV IKON dhe te beje dokumentare. Punedhenesi im ishte shume i interesuar per rolin e Greqise ne luftrat e ish Jugosllavise. Keshtu, nTetor te vitit 2002, arrita ta beje dokumentarin tim : Ne menyren greke.

Duhen shume vjet te besh nje film.filmi im shkaktoi reagim tacaruar nHolande.  Shume holandez verojne nGreqi dhe smund te besonin. Njerezit nGreqi ishin shume te hidheruar me mua dhe kurre ai film nuk u  transmetua ne asnje televizion grek.

Jam shume krenare qe ky film ka me u transmetuar ne televizionet e Bosnjes

'Politikanet greke krenoheshin me krimet e luftes'

Kur e kisha kryer filmin, ne vitin 2002, kandidati i partise socialiste greke PASOK, qe pretendonte te behej kryetar i nje distrikti tAthines, e kishte vere fotografine e vet ku ishte bashke me Karadzicin, ne pllakatin e fushates zgjedhore. Ai ishte njeriu qe e kishte organizuar viziten e Karadzicit nAthine, ne vitin 1994, kur krejt elita politike dhe fetare greke e me mija njerez kishin dale ta presin ate. 

Si mundet nje politikan modern grek te mendoj se me nje kriminel do te fitoj me shume vota? Me gjase, sepse besonte se qytetaret kane me e pelqyer kete pune. 

Shumekush e ka nderruar mendjen sot, por ende sdo te mund te gjeni asnje politikan grek qe pranon te flas se qka ka ndodhur me muslimanet ne Bosnje dhe Srebrenice dhe poashtu shqiptareve ne Kosove. 

Ende ka njerez si zoti Lykourezosa, ish anetar i parlamentit grek dhe avokat me fame nAthine, i cili e mohon krimin nSrebrenice dhe e tregon foton me Mladicin, Karadzicin e Milosevicin ne zyren e vet  krejt nje muri ne zyren e tij eshte mbuluar me keto foto.

Ende nishullin Hydra njerezit nuk pendohen se e kane pase mysafir Milosevicin.

----------


## fattlumi

Ne videot me poshte jane edhe faktet ne dokumentarin e bere nga Ingeborg Beugel gazetare holandeze dhe gazetarit grek Takis Michas.

----------


## fattlumi

Nuk e di a po bejne videot.Nese nuk ju qelen ju lutem tregoni.

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

videot nuk hapen

----------


## fattlumi

ja provojini keto

----------


## fattlumi

Prej prillit te viti 1992 kur filloj lufta dhe deri ne nentor te viti 1995,kane qene nje numer i madh i grekeve prej moshes 18 deri ne moshen 35 vjeqare qe kane marre pjese si vullnetar ne lufterat e bosnjes si vullnetar perkrah ushtrise serbe kunder muslimaneve te Bosnjes.
Disa qene plagosur,disa ishin edhe ma fat qe shpetuan.Brenda librit "Udhetimi i nje VullnetarI" nga Kiriakos Katharios tregohen edhe emrat e ketyre vullnetareve.



Njeri nga keta vullnetar ishte edhe Kiriakos Katharios,autor i librit "Udhetimi i nje Vullnetari" e publikuar nga Pelasgos,ne te cilen pershkruan kujtimet e tij nga pjesmarrja e tij ne luften e Bosnjes.

Ja nje interviste e tij bere gazetes "Eleftheros Kosmos:

Z.Katharios,qka ju shtyri juve te lini familjen ne Greqi dhe te shkoni ne Bosnje t`ju ndihmoni serbeve?

Kjo ishte menyra se si ti ndihmoja vendit tim.Nuk i trgova prinderve.Kur e moren vesh ishin te shokuar.

A jeni penduar per ate vendim tendin qe keni shkuar?

Kurre nuk jam penduar e as sdo pendohem.

Ne Bosnje ,a keni marre pjese ne operacione lufte?

Ne operacione te medhaja ,jo.Isha i vendosur ne kufi dhe puna jone ishte tta kontrollojme ate sektor.Kemi patrulluar,kemi hyre neper territore muslimane.Nuk kam marre pjese ne fushebeteja te medhaja,vetem ne operacione psikologjike qe i kryenim qdo dite.

A kishte njesia juaj vetem grek apo kishte edhe tjere?

Ne njesine tone ishim vetem 2 grek.Mirepo vullnetaret grek ishin te shperndare neper rajone te ndryshme.

Ne pergjithesi,qfare ishte roli i vullnetareve grek ne Bosnje?A moren pjese greket ne operacione luftarake?

Po,greket moren pjese ne keto aksione kunder muslimaneve.Ne librin tim pershkruhet edhe nje betej.ka pasur edhe beteja tjera qe nuk jane pershkruar.

Cili eshte qellimi i publikimit te ketij libri nga ana juaj?

Qe te kujtohet kjo periudhe.Qe pas nje kohe dikush ta lexoje dhe te dij qe ishin dikur disa grek qe shkuan dhe luftuan atje.Qe te mos harrohet.

A keni pasur ju te beni diqka me "masakren e Srebrenices"?

Jo.

Mirepo disa organizata humanitare dhe individ si Andreas Andrianopoulos po mundohen te ju kriminalizojne juve dhe vullnetaret tjere grek qe ishit ne Bosnje.Qka keni per t`ju thene atyre?

Nuk kane deshmi kunder grekeve.

Qka mendoni per masakren e Srebrenices?

Masakra e Srebrenices eshte nje genjeshter. Te ju tregoj diqka.Historine e ngritjes se flamurit grek ne Srebrenice ate kohe pata dhene nje interviste shtypit ne veren e vitit 1995.

Per qfare arsyeje e dhe kete interviste?

Disa me thirren dhe me thane qe ta jepja kete interviste ,pa ndonje arsye te veqante.Ne te vertete disa individ te caktuar,te cilet e qiten ne drite kete fakt ishin aq kriminel saqe edhe emrat e tyre i dhane ne lidhje me ngritjen e flamurit dhe ngjarjen ne Srebrenice.Keta emra ju dhane gazetes "Ethnos".

Ju mendoni qe asgje sdo te ndodh me keta  njerez qe gjinden ne tregimin mbi pjesmarrjen e ketyre grekeve ne luften e Bosnjes?

Jo,nuk mendoj.

Duke pasur parasysh arrestimin e disa liderve te nacionalisteve serb qe akuzohen per gjenocid kunder muslimaneve,keni diq per te thene per keta?

Te ju them diqka.Ka qene nje politike,nje kampanje kunder serbeve ne teresi.Po,ka pasur grek te involvuar ne beteja.Nuk e di se qka kane bere Karaxhiqi dhe Mlladiqi.


perktheu per F.SH.________Fattlumi


pjese e marrur nga 

http://www.stormfront.org/forum/show...96681&page=411

----------


## fattlumi

*Garda e kriminelit Arkan ku shihen edhe pjesetar grek* 


[IMG][/IMG]



*Ushtare grek,rus dhe serb ,dhe prapa tyre shihet vetura private e Arkanit*



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

Ushtare grek


[IMG][/IMG]


Ushtare grek dhe serb duke patrulluar kufirin Kosove-Shqiperi


[IMG][/IMG]




Kthimi i disa vullnetareve grek ne Thesaloniki nga lufta e Kosoves me uniforma serbe


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fattlumi

Vullnetare grek bashke me ushtare serb duke patrulluar kufirin Kosove -Shqiperi


[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## skampin

po fytyrat ja kane mbuluar qe pedofilet mos abuzojne me ta?

----------


## fattlumi

> po fytyrat ja kane mbuluar qe pedofilet mos abuzojne me ta?


Po fytyrat i kane te mbuluara.
Si duket ka qene ndonje kusht i publikimit te ketyre fotove edhe pse keta publikisht jane deklaruar se i kane ndihmuar serbeve.

----------


## illyrian rex

Pershendetje fattlumi.
E vleresoj shume angjazhimin tend per sjelljen e ketyre fakteve. 
Keta popuj jane nje m.u.t i ndare pergjysme.

----------


## fattlumi

> Pershendetje fattlumi.
> E vleresoj shume angjazhimin tend per sjelljen e ketyre fakteve. 
> Keta popuj jane nje m.u.t i ndare pergjysme.


Faleminderit illyrian rex.

Eshte obligim moral te dihet e verteta mbi popujt qe kemi fatkeqesine qe i kemi fqinje.

Pata degjuar me heret se ushtrija greke gjate stervitjeve dhe ushtrimeve qe i bejne ushtrija kendojne kenge antishqiptare ne menyre qe tu rritet morali ushtareve grek.

E keqja eshte se denohen vetem disa persona e realiteti eshte se nje perqindje e madhe jane kriminel.E kane ne gjak urrejtjen ndaj shqiptareve.

----------


## derjansi

hahahahaha

po kujt po i han palla per kto dy rraca ne zhdukje lol

do jet shum e shpjet ajo dit kur kto bushtra do u kerkojn meshir shqiptarve

----------


## B.C.B

edhe serbet edhe greket "kan pordh n`shishe"....nuk ka kurgjo prej ktyne magjupve,po zhduken kadal dale...

----------


## Mr Zeid

Mos u merzisni ua lini Turqve se vetem ata i vene ne zap

----------


## fattlumi

Papandreu të kërkojë ndihmë në Moskë, jo në Berlin apo Uashington

Nga: Valon  KURTISHI

Kryeministri grek Georgios Papandreu ka vijuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës turin e tij disa javor të vizitave nëpër Europë e botë, për të kërkuar nga presidenti Obama ndihma financiare për vendin e falimentuar nga kriza ekonomike botërore. Kriza ka goditur rëndë ekonominë greke duke bërë që qeveria e këtij vendi ballkanik të miratojë tre pako reduktimi të shpenzimeve qeveritare në më pak se disa muaj. Pakoja e fundit e cila shkaktoi trazira të fuqishme me dhjetëra të plagosur në Athinë, parasheh reduktimin e shpenzimeve për rroga me reth 5 miliardë nga 26 miliardë euro sa i kushton administrata e fryrë publike brenda një viti buxhetit grek. Masa tjera kursimi janë paraparë për javët në vazhdim, të cilat do ta risin në kulm pakënaqësinë popullore ndaj qeverisjes socialiste, në një skenar të ngjashëm me qeverinë e djathtë të Karamanlis që humbi zgjedhjet pikërisht si pasojë e krizës ekonomike.Pra Greqia është në krizë. Tabloidi gjerman Bild i cili i takon asaj pjese joserioze të shtypit në këtë vend e cilësuar si i verdhë (Gelbe Presse), nën një titull të madh kërkoi nga grekët që për të dalë nga kriza ,të shesin ishujt e pabanuar, disa kompani publike, disa ndërtesa dhe mundësisht Akropolin në qendër të Athinës.Përtej shakave të këtilla të asaj pjese joserioze të shtypit europian të cilat ndonjëherë flasin më shumë se deklaratat zyrtare, ministri i ekonomisë dhe teknologjisë, z. Rainer Brüderle e paralajmëroi, kurse kancelarja Merkel ia konfirmoi z.Papandreu, vullnetin e qeverisë gjermane për të mos i dhënë asnjë cent ndihmë qeverisë greke. Kjo për arsyen e vetme se kriza e njëjtë globale e ka goditur edhe më fuqishëm Gjermaninë. RFGJ duke qenë ekonomia më e madhe dhe më e fuqishme europiane është goditur akoma më rëndë nga kjo krizë. Na këtu qëndrimi gjerman duket shumë i drejtë dhe korekt. Qeveria gjermane me diciplinën tipike që e karakterizon, ka miratuar një pako të gjerë masash të kursimit të cilat kanë shpëtuar nga falimentimi jo vetëm ekonominë e Gjermanisë, por edhe të gjithë Europës. Këtë plan të dhimbshëm kursimi e reduktimi duhet ta realizojë edhe Greqia në mënyrë që të dalë nga kriza. Nuk mund të punojnë dhe kursejnë gjermanët e përparuar e të civilizuar europianë për të financuar dhe shpëtuar nga falimentimi grekët bizantinë, orientalë e shovinistë që rotullohen gjithë ditën me raki në duar nëpër kafetë e mbushura plot tym të kasabave greke.Një përgjigje të ngjashme ndaj kërkesave e lutjeve greke për asistencë financiare pati edhe presidenti francez Nikola Sarkozy. Edhe ai kërkoi seriozitet dhe diciplinë maksimale në menaxhimin e fondeve publike greke, në mënyrë që ky vend të dalë me forca vetanake nga kriza e rëndë ku është zhytur kohëve të fundit. Shihet qartë që si Gjermania ashtu edhe Franca hezitojnë dhe nuk duan të ndihmojnë një shpërdorues dhe keqpërdorues tradicional të fondeve strukturore të BE si Greqia. Britania e madhe nga ana tjetër as që ka diskutuar apo anoncuar ndonjë ndihmë të mundshme financiare për këtë vend. Duket se treshi kryesor europian i ka ngritur duart nga Greqia dhe Papandreu.Duke mos gjetur rugëdalje dhe mirëkuptim për krizën nga qeveritë kryesore europiane, Papandreu zgjodhi rrugën e shantazhit tipik bizantin. Sipas informacioneve të fundit, kryeministri grek ka deklaruar se vendi do ti drejtohet për ndihma financiare Fondit Monetar Ndërkombëtar, i cili operon në bazë të monedhës amerikane. Duke qenë se Greqia është pjesë e eurozonës dhe anëtare e BE që nga viti 1981, ky veprim i qeverisë aktuale greke shihet dhe interpretohet nga analistë të shumtë europianë si një thikë pas shpine për Bashkimin Europian, i cili është në përgatitje intensive për të themeluar Fondin Monetar Europian. Fondi Monetar Europian parashihet të themelohet në bashkëpunim të ngushtë dhe në bashkërendim të punëve me FMN, por përsëri themelimi i Institucioneve të tilla paralele tregon qartë intencën europiane për pavarësi nga çregullimi aktual i raporteve të sistemit financiar ndërkombëtar. Pritet të shihet përgjigja e FMN ndaj kërkesave greke për hua miliardëshe. SHBA nga ana tjetër nuk e ka ndërmend të ndihmojë Greqinë. Këtë e ka të qartë edhe Papandreu i cili gjithmonë me eufemizma bizantine para çdo takimi si me kancelaren Merkel, presidentin Sarkozy apo Presidentin Obama, përsërit frazën se në këto takime me zyrtarët më të fuqishëm botërorë nuk kërkon ndihma financiare por vetëm mbështetje politike!?. E vërteta e hidhur është se qeveritarët grekë janë duke lutur dhe duke u përgjëruar deri në shfytyrim para kolegëve europianë për ndihma urgjente financiare. Edhepse z.Papandreu deklaroi se, nuk duam të jemi Leman Brothers të Bashkimit Europian, Greqia është realisht e tillë dhe sillet me fondet strukturore të BE njëjtë si pronarët e kësaj banke të falimentuar me rezervat federale amerikane.Siç duket Greqia nuk do ta marë ndihmën e kërkuar në perëndim. Për të qenë më të drejtpërdrejtë, Greqia edhe nuk e ka merituar ndonjëherë ndihmën kaq bujare të perëndimit. Greqia është quajtur shpeshherë si zemra e civilizimit perëndimor, por kjo nuk duket asesi të jetë e vërtetë duke mos koresponduar aspak me realitetet e shoqërisë greke. Greqia dhe populli grek, duke qenë për reth 1500 vite pjesë përbërëse aktive e perandorive lindore bizantine dhe otomane, janë shndëruar në një zonë civilizuese tipike orientale. Populli grek ndan karakteristika të përbashkëta racore, kulturore e shpirtërore shumë më tepër me turqit aziatikë se të themi me shqiptarët europianë. Edhe pamja e jashtme fizike apo karakteristikat antropologjike të grekëve i bën këta shumë më të afërt me turqit e Anadollit se të themi me rumunët e Karpateve. Kultura materiale dhe shpirtërore greke është gati identike me kulturën materiale dhe shpirtërore turko-aziatike. Stili arkitektonik i objekteve fetare, fanatizmi fetar, muzika popullore, kuzhina, stili i jetës në përgjithësi i grekëve dhe turqve aziatikë është shumë i ngjashëm për të mos thënë i njëjtë. Misticizma orientale pasqyrohet më së miri në muzikën bizantine ortodokse e cila është e përafërt me muzikën mistike të sufinjve shiitë të Anadollit.

*Nga ana tjetër, simpatia tradicionale e masave popullore dhe qeverive të ndryshme greke ka qenë gjithmonë proruse dhe antiperëndimore. Kjo ka të bëjë me frymën e fuqishme primitive fundamentaliste ortodokse e cila është e pranishme në masë të madhe në gjirin e popullit grek. Grekët u dhanë sllavëve lindorë dhe jugorë shkrimin e tyre bizantin si dhe i kthyen këta barbarë të stepave të Euroazisë në të krishterë ortodoksë. Më vonë, në shekujt XVI-XIX, grekët të prirë nga kleri i tyre mistik ortodoks kanë ushqyer shpresa për një popull të bardhë nga veriu të cilin zoti do ta çojë të vijë dhe ti shpëtojë nga turqit. Ky populli i madh i bardhë nga veriu është populli vëlla ortodoks rus. Edhe Dostojevski në disa vepra të tij mistike i ka mëshuar fort kësaj teze të vëllazërisë sllavo-bizantine. Aleksandër Ypsilanti, udhëheqësi i organizatave të ndryshme greke për çlirim kombëtar është shkolluar në Rusi, kurse lëvizja antiturke greke është financuar dhe kontrolluar nga Rusia.Për këto arsye marrëdhëniet mes Greqisë dhe Rusisë kanë qenë gjithmonë të shkëlqyera pavarësisht dalllimeve ideologjike që mund të kenë pasur në periudha të caktuara historike, si gjatë komunizmit sovjetik p.sh. Disponimi mbizotërues popullor në Greqi, te populli grek, në masat e gjera greke, në shoqërinë greke, te rymat e ndryshme politike greke të majta e djathta qofshin ato, ka qenë në të kaluarën dhe është akoma sot prorus dhe shumë antiperëndimor. Urrejtja ndaj perëndimorëve është shfaqur edhe në sulmet e egra terroriste të anarkistëve të 17 nëntorit, të cilët i kanë pasur si caqe të preferuara të sulmeve terroriste gjithmonë diplomatët dhe interesat perëndimore e asnjëherë ato lindore. Gjatë çdo vizite të ndonjë presidenti amerikan në Greqi, Athina mbushet nga qindra mijëra grekë ekstremistë e shovinistë të cilët protestojnë si të çmendur kundër presidentëve të ndryshëm amerikanë. Urrejtja e tyre egër dhe e pakufishme për perëndimin shihet qartë në fytyrat dhe në sytë e tyre të çartur lindorë.Të përmendim këtu vizitën e presidentit Klinton në Greqi menjëherë pas çlirimit të Kosovës, kur u prit nga një masë e madhe protestuese armiqësore prej 1 milionë grekëve në qendër të Athinës. Edhe në Beogradin e atëhershëm antiamerikan nuk besojmë se do kishin dalë 1 milionë sërbë për të kundërshtuar presidentin e një fuqie të madhe demokratike e liridashëse si SHBA.Edhe gjatë agresioneve të njëpasnjëshme sërbe të viteve 90 në Kroaci, Bosnjë dhe Kosovë, qëndrimi prosllav grek ka qenë aq i drejtë dhe parimor, sa e detyroi personalisht Radovan Karaxhiqin të deklarojë publikisht për grekët si aleatë të vetëm të sërbëve në tokë, pos zotit në qiell.Një shprehje e tillë e aleancave greko-ruse u vërejt edhe me rastin e vizitave të ndërsjella të Putinit dhe Karamanlisit në Moskë dhe Athinë respektivisht. Putini gjatë vizitës së përbashkët në malin e shenjtë Athos, u përkul me respekt dhe u zotua se do ta çojë para aleancën historike mes dy vëllezërve ortodoksë duke u bazuar në lidhjet historike shpirtërore që i ndajnë dy popujt tanë, kurse Karamanlis e fuqizoi akoma më shumë aleancën strategjike dhe gjeopolitikën e re ruse në këto zona me nënshkrimin e kontratave për naftësjellës të ndryshëm që kontrollohen nga Rusia dhe u bëjnë karshillëk projekteve të tilla amerikane në Ballkan apo më gjerë.Sistemet raketore më të avancuara ruse janë blerë kohëve të fundit nga armata greko-qipriote duke shtuar edhe një gur në murin e pathyeshëm historik të miqësisë greko-ruse. Kjo i ka bërë shumë studiues perëndimorë si Robert Kaplan p.sh i cili ka jetuar një kohë të gjatë në Greqi, ta karakterizojnë këtë vend si gruaja e perëndimit dhe dashnorja e Rusisë.Duke parë edhe ringjalljen e fundit ekonomike të Rusisë është interesante të shtrohet pyetja logjike: Pse Georgios Papandreu nuk kërkon ndihmë ekonomike nga vëllezërit e tij sllavo-ortodoksë në Moskë, Vladimir Putin dhe Dmitry Medvedev? Do të ishte e udhës që të kërkojë ndihmë atje, pasi lojaliteti i masave greke priret gjithmonë drejt stepave ruse.*
Këtë mesazh është mirë tia përcjellin qarqet ekonomiko-financiare amerikane bashkë me presidentin Obama, kryeministrit grek gjatë takimeve dypalëshe në Uashington. Mund të supozohet se lobi i fuqishëm grek në Amerikë ka punuar shumë për të përgatitur vizitën e tij atje. Ish shefi i CIA amerikane George Tenet (Jorgos Tanasis), miliarderi Kokkalis, miliarderi tjetër Spiros, ish kandidati demokrat për president Dukakis, këshilltari i ish presidentit Klinton George Stefanopoulos, shovinisti i sëmurë psikopat antishqiptar gazetar i njohur i NY Times, Nik Gage (Nikolaos Gaxojanis) dhe shumë të fortë të tjerë të Amerikës me origjinë greke, do të bëjnë të pamundurën që kjo vizitë të dalë e suksesshme. Mbetet të shihet si do të sillet administrata Obama me lypsarin ballkanik. Lypësi vepron gjithë kohës si trouble-maker regjional antiperëndimor, duke sfiduar në kontinuitet politikat paqësuse të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare në këtë pjesë të Europës. A do ta dënojnë dhe disiplojnë njëherë e përgjithmonë Amerika dhe Europa bashkë këtë plangprishës ballkanik, mbetet të shihet në ditët dhe javët në vazhdim.

----------


## TetovaMas

*
Rracen e poshter, rasadin e poshter greket dhe sllavet e jugut ,nuk duhet t'i kesh edhe s'i kojshi.

Populli jone shqipetare eshte i pa fate qe ndodhemi ndermjet kesaj rrace te poshter.
Historia e ketyre dy popujve  (qene greke e sllave ) tregon se jane barabare,tinezak , te sulmojne mbas shpine .

Shqiperia, dhe Kosova , dhe gjithe shqipetaret ku jane ,duhet te bashkepunojne qe te ndertojne arme berthamore atomike . 
Armet berthamore dhe atomike sigurojne ardhemerine shqipetare  dhe stabilitetin ne balkane me keta qene barbare sllave e greke .

Vete fjala SHKA ,SHKIJE tregon se jane barabare uzurpues, te tokave te huaja .*

----------


## Iliri.

*Shkurt 1996 Qytetari grek Theodhoros Zanemas vret një të ri shqiptar...
(gazeta Elefherotipia 8-03-1996*)

*Shkurt 1996 Policët Dionisi Vasiliu dhe Grigori Valmas çojnë në një vend të veçuar në Agjio Stefano, disa km larg Athinës dhe vjedhin me dhunë shqiptarin Arman Cako.

(Eleftherotipia 27-06-1996)


Qershor 1996 Në Selanik, pedagogu i filologjisë të universitetit Antonis Manitakis akuzon policinë, pasi në sheshin e fshatit Kalamakis të Pilos ka ushtruar presion dhe i ka detyruar emigrantët e lidhur të ulen në gjunjë përdhe përpara banorëve të fshatit 

(Eleftherotipia 2-07-1996)

Tetor 1996 Në qytetin e Follorinës nxirret para drejtësisë Athanasio Fotopulo, i cili në vitin 1995 kishte vrarë shqiptarin Qazim Biklin, ndërsa njëë polic tjetër ka tërhequr zvarë pas motorit lidhur një shqiptar për ta çuar në rajonin e policisë. 

(Eleftherotipia 23-10-1996)

Nëndor 1996 Në Katerini të Selanikut, polici Dhimitris Spiropulu ka vrarë shqiptarin Jani Noka, me justifikimin se arma iu shkreh vetë. 

(Eleftherotipia 11-11-1996)
è·Djetor 1996 Në Komotini, Lefteris Kakulidhis ka vrarë në një lokal 28 vjeçarin shqiptar

Prill 1997 Në Selanik, polici Apostol Kiras, me pistolet ka plagosur në lokal një 22 vjeçar shqiptar 

(Eleftherotipia 3/04/1997) 

Prill 1997 Në Kastoria gjatë ndjekjes së një kamioni që bënte transportin e emigrantëve klandestinë policia hap zjarr dhe vret dy shqiptarë. 

(Eleftherotipia 16 -04- 1997) 

Shtator 1997 Në fshatin Paramithia të Janinës, Lambro Dhimu vret 13 vjeçarin shqiptar Adriatik Domaniku si dhe plagos 16 vjeçarin Milian Llapi 

(Eleftherptipia 30-09-1997)


è·Shtator 1997 Në zonën Platonokabo të Kavallas, Theokaris Eminidhis vret 17 vjeçarin Gazment Meko 

(Eleftherotipia 6-04-1997)

Nëndor 1997 Në Pirgo vëndasit akuzojnë policinë se kanë djegur një barangë ku jetonin shqiptarë për arsye se nuk mundi që ti kapte. 

(Eleftherotipia 8-11-1997)


Dhjetor 1997 Në Kozani, drejtësia nxjerr të pafajshëm policin Miltiadhis Andreopulos, ku më pare kishte vrarë një fëmijë 14 vjeçar. 

( Eleftherotipia 9-12-1997 
è Mars 1998 Në Paleio Keramidhi të Pirias, vendasit së bashku me kryetarin e kësaj periferie, nxjerrin ligjin ku ndalojnë lëvizjen e emigrantëve shqiptarë pas perëndimit të diellit. Këtë ksenofobi banorët e shprehen hapur në lajmet kryesore të kanaleve televizive.


Mars 1998 Në Pulitca të Korinthias, me propozimin e kryetarit Dhimitris Xhanavaras të kësaj komune u ndalon shqiptarëve të qëndrojnë si dhe të hyjnë në tavernat dhe kafenetë. 

(Eleftherotipia 31-03- 1998)


Prill 1998 Polici Jorgo Atmaxhidhi në Selanik, ka qëlluar me armë pas koke, duke lënë të vrarë të riun Niko Leonidhi. 

(Eleftherotipia 6-03-1998)


Prill 1998 Në Amarinthu të Evias kërkojnë që emigrantët të largohen brenda një jave dhe të mos u jepet mundësia për tu legalizuar 

(Eleftherotipia 4-04-1998)


Prill 1998 Në Larisa drejtësia i jep dënimin deri në dy vjet Athanasio Mato ( paguan ditët që duhet të qëndronte në burg, e lihet i lirë), i cili në qershor të vitit 1993 kishte vrarë një shqiptar, pasi po merrte në kopshtin e tij një kokërr shalqi.

Maj 1998 Dy fëmijë shqiptarë plagosen me armë dhe vrasësi lihet i lirë nga drejtësia. 

(Eleftherotipia 20-05-1998)


Shkurt 1998 Në Athinë drejtësia u jep pafajësinë tre policëve dhe një shoferi taksie për keqtrajtimin dhe torturat karshi shqiptarëve më 1993 në Amfiklea. 

(Eleftherotipia 11-02-1998)


Qershor 1998 Në Larisa, drejtësia nxjerr të pafajshëm Zaharia Gogolu, i cili më 4 gusht 1995 kishte vrarë një emigrant shqiptar, ku më pare ishte dhënë dënimi me katër vite burg

(Eleftherotipia 18-06-1998)


Qershor 1998 Në Stilidhas, dy fëmijë shqiptarë rrihen dhe keqtrajtohen nga policia. Për këtë vihet në dijeni edhe konsulli shqiptar. Fajtorët si gjithnjë nuk dalin para drejtësisë


Tetor 1998 Një 17 vjeçar vret dy shqiptar,drejtësia nuk e dënon vrasësin.

Nëndor 1998 Polici Panajot Tcoleridhis vret shqiptarin Sotiraq Butka, drejtësia greke si gjithnjë e nxjerr të pafajshëm. 

(Eleftherotipia 10-11-1998)
è·Dhjetor 1998 Jorgo Makris lihet i lire nga drejtësia, ku më 30 nëntor 1998 kishte vrarë një shqiptar dhe plagosur vëllanë e tij.

Dhjetor 1998 Polici Nikos Vrendas plagos me armë të riun shqiptar Sabri Kokiu. 

[u](Eleftherotipia 2-12-1998)[/U


Janar 1999 Në Egjio, një fshatar qëllon me armë dhe plagos të birin, duke kujtuar se është shqiptar.

Janar 1999 Në Thraki drejtësia i jep dënim me 4 vjet e dy muaj vrasësit Theokari Eminidhis nga Kavalla, ku shtator të 1997 kishte vrarë me karabinë 17 vjeçarin Gazmend Meka në Platanotopom. Edhe ky vrasës lihet i lirë. 

(Paratitis 12 - 01 - 1999)


Shkurt 1999 Drejtësia e Selanikut nxjerr të pafajshëm policin Konstandino Zaharopulos, i cili kishte vrarë në burg një emigrant shqiptar.

Mars 1999 Shqiptari Arben Vekshi bie i vdekur nga plumbat e policit Andonis Kanavas.

Prill 1999 Shqiptari 45 vjeçar Faslli Neta vritet nga policia.

Tetor 1999 Në periferinë Istias, kryetari i saj, Dhimitri Daliani, ka kërkuar largimin e emigrantëve shqiptar.

Tetor 1999. Panteli Kazakos, punonjës shërbimi pranë Televizionit Shtetëror grek, vret në Athinë dy emigrant dhe plagos katër të tjerë.

Nëntor 1999 Drejtësia e Janinës dënon me burg Jorgo Xorxopulo, i cili natën e vitit të ri kishte vrarë tre shqiptarë sepse ata i kërkuan pagesën e ditës së punës. Vrasësi i preu me sharrë trupin e njërit prej tyre për të humbur gjurmët.

Nëndor 1999 Gjatë një eskursioni shkollor në qytetin e Selanikut, në muajin tetor bie i vdekur nga plumbat e policit Qiriako Vantuli në mes të qytetit nxënësin serb Marko Bulatoviç. Drejtësia mbas katër vjetësh e dënon me 27 muaj burg, por, polici lihet i lire dhe kthehet në detyrën e tij.

Nëndor 1999 Në ishullin, Navpliu, drejtësia dënon Gurgusi, i cili akuzohet se ka vrarë një 20 vjeçar shqiptar, dhe u mundua që ta zhdukte duke e djegur trupin, ku dënohet në fillim me 18 muaj burg e më vonë lirohet

Mars 2000 Polici Jorgo Atmaxidhis vret 18 vjeçarin Nikolla Leonidhi. Drejtësia e lë të lire kundrejt një gjobe prej 500.000 dhrahmi.

Gusht 2000 Një shqiptar vritet nga policia, pasi dyshohej për drogë. Mbas vrasjes shqiptarit nuk ju gjend asnjë gjë e dyshimtë.

Më 24 Qershor 1999 vritet një i ri 28 vjeçar në Imathia që u mor nga pamja e jashtme për shqiptar, dhe katër ditë më parë në Kardhica ( 20 qershor 1999) u vra një shqiptar pse po shikonte një makinë

Shkurt 2001 Shqiptari 16 vjeçar Refat Tafili rrihet në rajonin e policisë në Agjio Stefanio të Athinës dhe trupi i tij i sakatosur hidhet në rrugë. Miqtë e çojnë në spital ku i bëjnë operime në organet e brendshme të trupit, në mëlçi. Emigranti nuk kishte leje qëndrimi dhe çohet në polici në Papagu për ta dëbuar nga Greqia. Pasi nuk ka vend për ta mbajtur çohet në policinë Agjioas Parasqevis në qeli së bashku me 20 të tjerë. Ministri i Rendit me 22 shkurt i jep afatin që brenda 15 ditëve të largohet nga Greqia. Mjeket deklaruan se emigranti duhet të qëndronte të paktën dy muaj në spital.


Policët I.Sejtaridhis në 9 nëntor 1992, Dh.Janopulos në 27 dhjetor 1992 e A.Delas në 12 shtator 1993, qëlluan dhe vranë pa shkak tre emigrantë shqiptarë. Drejtësia vendase nuk u muar me këtë çështje, nuk i arrestoi për gjykim, por i dënoi këta policë të shtetit që të paguanin çdëmtim ekonomik nga 15 mijë dhrahmi. Policët të tjerë si N.Kunupaqi më 9 mars 1994, I.Rigas në Nëntor 1994, L.Karajanis vranë emigrantë shqiptarë. Këtë radhë paguan vetëm vlerën e fishekëve të harxhuara 

Gjatë periudhës 1996-2000 janë regjistruar edhe 30 të vrarë të tjerë, si janë plagosur 36 emigrantë. Po gjatë kësaj periudhe, janë marrë në përgjithësi edhe 48 sulme të tjera kundra emigrantëve shqiptarë, ku 28 prej tyre i ka kryer policia. Deri më sot në Greqi janë vrarë 127 shqiptarë, ku asnjëherë nuk është bërë ndonjë hetim rreth rrethanave të vrasjes, duke mos dhënë të dhëna të sakta. Pavarësisht për këto dënime në këtë vend të çuditshëm nuk ka dënime, pasi viktimat janë shqiptarë dhe vetëm shqiptarë. Thuajse është një rastësi e shekullitLind pyetja, por sikur këta viktima të ishin minoritarë në Shqipëri, si do të reagonte Greqia? Ashtu sikur këta emigrantë të ishin polakë, rus apo gjerman a do të shtiesh mbi ta me armë?...A do të qëndronte indiferente shteti i tyre?*
POSTIMI I BARAT.

----------

